# Let us introduce you to Audio Dev Academy



## AudioDevAcademy (Jun 13, 2019)

Hi all, this is Joe from Audio Dev Academy (a project from Jochem De Young and Yuri Guerin). We're a brand new project born out of a love for DSP and plugin development. In the coming weeks we're going to be launching a new website and series of online courses and more. We offer offer a range of high quality digital products like ebooks and video tutorial series, as well as a free online academy for novice programmers with a background in music production that want to learn how to create custom real-time audio effects for music production software, game engines and mobile apps.

To get an idea of what we do you can read our series of blogs on our partners website, denise audio. And let us know if you have any questions about what we do!

https://www.denise.io/blog/2018/12/thinking-about-sound-part-2-audio-samplerate-explained

Enjoy.


----------



## AudioDevAcademy (Jun 18, 2019)

Just to let you know a little bit more about our eBooks...

Our series of eBooks is called 'Let's talk code' and the first two are already out, they cover the C++ and Python languages. We're expanding this series, as well as beginning a new series called 'Let's build plugins' in the coming months, so stay tuned.










Find out more information about the books on Amazon: 



If you're interested in the subject of plugin development, and the project we're running. Feel free to ask us any questions...

Best,
Joe


----------



## benatural (Jun 18, 2019)

A topic I've always been interested in. You mentioned this series is for novice programmers, but is there preliminary education you would recommend for those with no programming experience?


----------



## AudioDevAcademy (Jun 26, 2019)

benatural said:


> A topic I've always been interested in. You mentioned this series is for novice programmers, but is there preliminary education you would recommend for those with no programming experience?



Hey benatural, thanks a lot for your question. All of our courses assume no previous knowledge of coding at all, but are aimed towards people with music making experience. So if you have some music making experience but no coding experience, then we will be the education you're looking for. Check out our blog series to get a better understanding of what we do and how we think, we will be lauching a beta of the website this summer.

In advance, you can check out this eBook we wrote about C++.

Search the title of the book on Amazon, as the forum will not allow me to share the link.

"Let's talk Code: C++: A programming crash course on C++, for absolute beginners"

Joe


----------



## AudioDevAcademy (Jun 26, 2019)

Hi all.

We're back to let you know about a new blog post in our series 'Create Your Own VST Plugins', this time we walk through the concept of 'digital audio wavesforms' and how you can understand them a little better. There is a little bit of maths needed to understand wavesforms here, but only on a very basic level.

Feel free to have a read, and let us know any comments in the forum thread.

https://www.denise.io/blog/2019/6/create-your-own-vst-plugins-part-4-digital-audio-waveforms

Best,
Joe


----------



## benatural (Jun 26, 2019)

AudioDevAcademy said:


> Hey benatural, thanks a lot for your question. All of our courses assume no previous knowledge of coding at all, but are aimed towards people with music making experience. So if you have some music making experience but no coding experience, then we will be the education you're looking for. Check out our blog series to get a better understanding of what we do and how we think, we will be lauching a beta of the website this summer.
> 
> In advance, you can check out this eBook we wrote about C++.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for clarifying!


----------



## AudioDevAcademy (Jul 3, 2019)

benatural said:


> Thank you very much for clarifying!



Not a problem at all, stay up to date with developments here or on our social pages.

https://www.facebook.com/AudioDevAcademy/
https://www.instagram.com/audiodevacademy/

Joe


----------



## AudioDevAcademy (Aug 6, 2019)

A little update from us.

Audio Dev Academy will be reaching out to universities and schools to share what we love the most in a series of live workshops/clinics. Here is the first in a series of diagrams which will form the basis of a discussion about plugin design, and will be printed large so the whole class can interact together. This one details the layout of a reverb plugins.

More images and boards coming soon...


----------

